# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sắc thu tại Tân Cương - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Những thảm cỏ bất tận đã chuyển màu và đàn cừu với đám lông trắng muốt nổi bật giữa nền trời xanh.

Khu tự trị Tân Cương, phía tây-bắc Trung Quốc là miền đất xinh đẹp và bí ẩn, với cảnh sắc thay đổi bốn mùa. Tại Urumqi, thủ phủ của mảnh đất này, cảnh sắc thu đã ngập tràn. Không chỉ nổi bật bởi những sắc lá đỏ, lá vàng của muôn loài cây, những cánh đồng cỏ rộng mênh mông, xa tít tắp cũng tạo nên một vẻ đẹp khác biệt.

Ở đó, giữa bầu trời xanh và đồng cỏ đang chuyển màu, những đàn cừu tha thẩn gặm cỏ, những đàn bò đang trên đường trở lại nông trang.

Ở đó, thời tiết đã lạnh hơn vào buổi sáng và khi đêm về, những chiếc áo ấm đã được mang theo trên những chiếc xe đơn sơ. Lũ trẻ má nẻ chơi đùa trong ánh nắng hanh mùa thu.

Ở đó, bầu trời như xanh hơn, đường chân trời như xa hơn, những đám mây trắng bồng bềnh tựa những cục bông gòn. Những dãy núi hùng vĩ in trên nền trời.

Tân Cương trong sắc thu rực rỡ:



Những triền đồi đã chuyển màu.



Cỏ úa đang lấn dần sắc xanh.



Trời đã lạnh hơn.



Những hồ nước sẽ dần thu nhỏ.



Màu xanh của thảo nguyên.



Những mảng màu đối lập.



Bầu trời xanh kỳ lạ.


*Ảnh sina*




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## hangnt

Những nông trại chăn nuôi gia súc.



Đang chuẩn bị thức ăn cho một mùa đông đến gần.



Trên cánh đồng



Con phố dài.



Nét chấm phá trên triền đồi.



Chăn nuôi.



Đàn cừu được lùa về nông trại sau một ngày lang thang trên các cánh đồng.



Cảnh sắc mênh mông.



Tân Cương vào thu.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đẹp mê ly
thảo nguyện thật là rộng lớn

----------

